# just moved to Melbourne no where to live? come to my place



## MelVei (Jan 7, 2015)

You'll get your own cosy little hut in my backyard located in Reservoir, just 25 minutes from the airport. 

-Tram is just behind your new temporary home, accessible by bus(stops just in front of the house) or walk there, 10 minutes only!
-Big shopping mall - 20 minutes walk. 
-Get to the city, St Kilda beach, or another big mall in Doncaster within 30 minutes drive.
-Beautiful location, very central.


Get in touch with me here if you'd like some help. I know what it feels like moving to a new country in your own. 

Cheers, 
MelVei


----------

